
Show HN: Articles of the Day. 5 good reads daily, none of the BS - jc_811
http://www.articlesoftheday.com
======
jc_811
Hey guys just wanted to show you a project I've been working on.

The premise is a site that posts 5 interesting articles each day that will
pique your curiosity. No more, no less. The basic idea is just to have a site
with some good reads without all of the other BS you usually find such as Ads,
comment sections, click-bait headlines, etc

This is new so really open to any suggestions and would love to hear what you
guys think. I've been thinking of adding an email list and the ability to save
articles (not via bookmark).

Thanks!

------
siquick
thanks - good articles so far

